# How Much Did You Miss Me



## Volcano

*How do you ask this to a female?*


----------



## ireney

It's "Πόσο σου έλειψα;" (note the Greek question-mark  ) This one is unisex


----------



## Volcano

*And in latin?*


----------



## LucioDaMusk

p*o*so su *e*lipsa?


----------



## shawnee

Can the verb αποζητώ be used here?
ie. Πόσο με αποζήτησες; (Póso me apozítises?)


----------



## Volcano

*The answer could be poli? I mean I missed you poli.*


----------



## ireney

shawnee said:


> Can the verb αποζητώ be used here?
> ie. Πόσο με αποζήτησες; (Póso me apozítises?)



Nnnah. You see "αποζητώ" carries the extra meaning of "searching" for something. 

Αποζητώ την αγάπη = I search (with longing) for love




Volcano said:


> *The answer could be poli? I mean I missed you poli.*



Yes indeed!


----------



## cougr

ireney said:


> Nnnah. You see "αποζητώ" carries the extra meaning of "searching" for something.


 
Whilst we're on the topic ,would 'πόσο με αποθύμισες'(or 'πόσο με πεθύμισες') have the same resonance and popularity as 'πόσο σου έλειψα'?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ireney

While not as "popular" as "έλειψα" the "αποθύμισες" is, the way I see it at least, more "potent" (lots and lots of quote marks!) than the first one (one pair less ).


----------

